# army units



## o muddy o

hi people

my army is made up of 
1 black templar sword brethern squad
1 banner weilder
1 techmarine
1 rhino
1 scout biker
1 terminator
2 normal units

post and tell me about your army:good:


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

This is warhammer fantasy army list section...


I have

Dwarf lord
Daemonslayer
BSB
Dwarf lord on oathstone
25 Dwarf Warriors great weapons
19 Dwarf warriors
19 Dwarf warriors
5 ironbreakers
10 hammerers
30 thunderers
10 Quarellers
2 cannons
2 organ guns
Daemonslayer
10 miners


----------



## Jester12

My army is made up of
Grey seer
Battle Standard Bearer
Warlock Engineer
Plague priest
100 Clanrats
63 slaves
30 Giant Rats w/5 packmasters
4 poisoned wind globadiers
18 Night Runners
10 Gutter runners
3 rat ogres w/3 packmasters
13 Plague Monks
6 Plague Censer Bearers
:so_happy:
Really though this is fantasy.


----------



## Adeptus

Dont worry guys after pming muddy hes got a fair idea of were hes going


----------



## Creon

My armies are legion! Can't number them all, really.


----------

